
Show HN: Hacking on a VR desktop inside of a VR desktop [video] - ddevault
https://spacepub.space/videos/watch/f60bee0e-31d3-4aca-9e49-6fcdc87ad40d
======
trulyrandom
Hah, this is pretty cool. Perhaps having a VR headset on would finally allow
me to concentrate in an open office environment.

